# Inexpenive air burst scare - EASY



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

I came up with re-purposing this for our little charity haunt, but it could be useful to others:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I Like IT!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Kitty was fine after the event, just in case you were wondering" - LOL

Sounds like it kicks out a fair amount of air as well as noise.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Not haunt-related, but here's another way to use a motion sensor to scare the cat off the kitchen counter...using the blender!

http://www.plasma2002.com/blenderdefender/


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ooooo this would be so much easier than a compressor! it wouldnt be hard to hide either. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

It's been working VERY well in our haunt. Practically a guaranteed scare every time!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is an awesome trick and a hilarious video.


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

@ Dark Tiki, I've been waiting for something like this, no compressor needed, thanks for posting! Just curious, in your experience with it how CLOSE does someone have to come to the device to activate it?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I put a coffin right next to the sidewalk, with a few green glow sticks and a rolling ball....this would be a great addition to that!! People are already freaked out because they think that ball rolling around is a person in there, waiting to jump out.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

just ordered one with 2-day shipping. says it is guaranteed to arrive at my house by 5:00 halloween night. it better! haha! thanks for posting this!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

About 3ft, BluJay


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey I like this idea


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Ha! That's awesome..... If the ToT reaction shot is half as funny as the cat's, I'd love to see it.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Used this last night and couldn't be happier... this probably scared kids more than anything else in my haunt. The only downside? Once the kids figured out it was motion sensored they would wave their hands in front of it and run the can out of air.


----------

